# (IN) HRCH Black Powder Ruger, SH



## blackpowder (Jun 29, 2005)

CALL NAME: Ruger 
COLOR: Black (chocolate factored) 
DOB: March 3, 2002 
WEIGHT: 75.0 lbs 
AKC REG: SR00455007 
UKC REG: R160-755 
AKC DNA Profiled: V298111 
UKC DNA Profiled 
EIC: CLEAR 
CNM: LR-CNM10-034-M-PIV CLEAR 
CERF: LR-35992/2009-26 CLEAR 
OFA HIPS: LR-141769G24M-PI (Good) 
OFA ELBOWS: LR-EL22603M24-PI (Normal) 
PennHIP: DI: 0.36 left hip, DI: 0.33 right hip, no evidence of DJD 
SIRE: HRCH Marsh Mutt's Boot Scootin' Cuda WCX CC MH 
DAM: Pine Acre's Powder Keg CC MH 
STUD FEE: $700

Ruger is an extremely handsome athletic looking 75 lbs male with tons of drive and desire. He is an outstanding marker and runs his blinds with the same intensity as his marks. Ruger is a powerful brush-buster and will not quit on a bird no matter how tough it is to dig out. He is a gentleman in the blind and on the line at hunt tests. He is explosive off the line and will hit water or factors like a ton of bricks and maintain his line all the way to the bird. He always draws the attention of the judges and the gallery no matter where he's running. His excellent manners carry over into the family life where he is content to be a couch potato or a guinea pig for his 2 year old owner. Ruger is very biddable. He has been 100% amatuer and handled by me. He currently has his HRCH and SH titles and is two passes away from being 4 for 4 for his Upland title. Ruger's puppies will have it all: birdiness, desire, and on/off switch and gorgeous to boot.

See website for pictures and pedigree.
Contact Amy Monesmith @ 317-490-9252 or
[email protected]


----------

